# Newbie from Ohio



## flynbyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to stop in and say hello...Im new to archery and have never even shot a bow....I have a couple of friends that bow hunt and they are always on me to join in.So I asked,and they told me to come here,that this is the spot to get some of the ins and outs of bow hunting....and looking to buy a nice bow setup...So here I am....:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome, what area are you from?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## flynbyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome....I live in lorain co.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome, i live in ashtabula county.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING !!!* from now until 2-14-11
visit www.BowArmory.com for more details...sorry but some restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

flynbyu.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

:welcomesign: Welcome to Archery Talk! Glad you are here. If I can be of any help, send a private message or check out my blog listed below in my address, you can contact me there as well. All the best, Lonnie.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

